# Ordner werden zu Dateien -- über 30GB schon verloren :(

## Vecha

Hallo,

Ich habe ein sehr ernstes Problem  :Sad: 

Da ich mir letztens eine neue Festplatte gekauft habe, bin ich etwas am Daten rumsortieren, sprich, ich ordne auf meinen zwei FAT32-Platten den ganzen Kram ein bisschen hin und her.

Ist ja soweit auch kein Problem ...

Unter Gentoo funktioniert das alles wunderbar, einfach nen Ordner von A nach B verschieben oder in irgendnen andern Ordner auf der selben Partition, etc.

Nun ist's aber schon öfter passiert, dass wenn ich zwischendurch das XP gebootet hab, dass teilweise ganze Ordner nur noch Dateien waren, da hab ich mir zuerst keine Gedanken gemacht, weil ich dachte, Fehler vom WIN, bis ich dann wieder ins Gentoo bin und dort gesehn hab, dass meine ganzen Daten da auch nur noch eine Datei von 32kB sind  :Sad: 

Das ist bisher nur mit Daten passiert die ich im Gentoo irgendwohin kopiert oder verschoben hab ..

Kann mir bitte jemand helfen, wie kann ich die Daten wieder bekommen??

Und wie kann ich verhindern dass sowas mit der Zeit mit meinen ganzen 200gig passiert?! *panikhab*

----------

## TheCurse

Was für ein Dateisystem benutzt du denn, dass du deine Daten unter Windows zu gesicht bekommst???

----------

## Vecha

Hab ich das nicht geschrieben?

Beide Platten sind FAT32 formatiert.

----------

## hug0

 *TheCurse wrote:*   

> Was für ein Dateisystem benutzt du denn, dass du deine Daten unter Windows zu gesicht bekommst???

 

"[..] auf meinen zwei FAT32-Platten [...]"

edit: ops, zu langsam  :Wink: 

----------

## Aldo

 *Vecha wrote:*   

> Hab ich das nicht geschrieben?
> 
> Beide Platten sind FAT32 formatiert.

 

Du hast Gentoo auf Fat32 installiert?

Oder hab ich ein Verständnisproblem?

----------

## hug0

 *Aldo wrote:*   

>  *Vecha wrote:*   Hab ich das nicht geschrieben?
> 
> Beide Platten sind FAT32 formatiert. 
> 
> Du hast Gentoo auf Fat32 installiert?
> ...

 

ich denke er meint einfach partitionen mit daten, oder!?

----------

## Vecha

*gg*

hmm, da kanns echt Verständnisprobs geben?

also Gentoo ist natürlich auf ext3 installiert, aber es geht ja um die Daten die sich auf den beiden FAT32-Platten befinden, die in Gentoo eingebunden sind.

Da sind sehr viele Daten drauf, die ich unter WinXP benötige, deswegen das FAT32.

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

möglicherweise ist das ein codepage Problem bzw. ein Problem mit bestimmten Zeichen, die offenbar in Verzeichnis-/Dateinamen auf FAT Partitionen nicht vorkommen dürfen. Ich hatte vor zwei oder drei Jahren mal ein ähnliches Problem.

Ich benutze kein Windows XP, darum kann ich nicht sagen, welche codepage XP für vfat verwendet, aber das weiß vielleicht ein anderer user hier im Forum  :Smile: 

Man kann FAT Partitionen beim Mounten ein paar Optionen übergeben, die dann dafür sorgen, daß bestimmte Zeichen nicht in Verzeichnis-/Dateinamen kommen können, hier mal ein quote von man mount:

 *man mount wrote:*   

>        check=value
> 
>               Three different levels of pickyness can be chosen:
> 
>               r[elaxed]
> ...

 

Da meine FAT Partitionen noch aus Windows 98 Zeiten sind, benutze ich codepage 850

Hier mal ein Beispieleintrag aus meiner fstab:

```
/dev/sdc1 /mnt/dos_e vfat noauto,dev,exec,rw,nouser,showexec,fmask=037,uid=1000,gid=100,codepage=850,check=r,quiet 0 0
```

wobei hier noch anzumerken ist, daß check=r auch Probleme verursachen kann. Also vorher ausgiebig testen, bevor du Daten auf die Partition schreibst, die du nicht verlieren möchtest.

Poly

----------

## c07

Zuerst: Partitionen mit derartigen Problemen nur noch read-only mounten und Reparaturversuche nach Möglichkeit mit einer Kopie durchführen.

Dann die Dateien, die mal Verzeichnisse waren, in einem Hexeditor anschaun. Wenn es wie das ehemalige Verzeichnis ausschaut, ist vielleicht nur das Directoryflag (im übergeordneten Verzeichnis) abhanden gekommen. Mit etwas Glück musst du nur diese Flags wieder setzen. Wahrscheinlich stimmt aber auch die FAT nicht mehr. Vielleicht kann dann der Dateisystemcheck unter Windows was reparieren.

----------

## therjak

wenn du etwas suchst kannst du fuer windows auch undelete tools finden, die nicht von der fat abhaengen. ich hab mal versehendlich ne partition geloescht konnte damit aber die meisten dateien wieder herstellen. nur die dateineman waren "kaputt", also auf 8.3 reduziert. kann mich aber nicht mehr an den namen oder die webpage erinnern (schon 4+ jahre her und da seit 2 jahren eigentlich windowsfrei....)

----------

## Vecha

re ..

ich hab nun das selbe Problem auf meinem Fileserver wieder  :Sad: 

Allerdings ist es diesmal eine Ext3-Partition ..

```
total 108K

drwxrwxr-x   3 root wheel 4.0K Oct 27  2004 .

drwxr-xr-x  11 root root  4.0K Feb 23 21:32 ..

drwxrwxr--   4 root wheel 4.0K Oct 27  2004 anime

-rwxrwx---   1 root wheel  32K Dec 22  2004 clips

-rwxrwx---   1 root wheel  32K Dec 22  2004 movies

-rwxrwx---   1 root wheel  32K Dec 22  2004 video-clips

```

und die Informationen stehn auf jeden Fall noch in der Datei:

```
$ cat video-clips

.          ­_Slim-RåATBOY~2MPE dp11dp1åMINEM~1MPG ·01*åINKIN~1MPE Átaciee_OrricoåTACIE~2MPG èOzzy_ÓOsbourneåZZY_O~1MPE ÍEyed.mpgÿÿÿÿÿÿåPlacebo-BlackåLACEB~2MPG ÐmpegÿÿTOILET~1MPE!11G%?01êp©Ashnoobze6.wmvSHNOOZE6WAblard6.wmvÿÿÿÿBLARD6  WMV!11G*?01>qn_The_HåAMPTO~2MPE 11GØ¤-0~rW.åooves¨ With OzåInfec¨tious GråNFECT~1MPG 11G©m31ÛvXÁåmpgÿÿÈÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿå_The_ÈShadows.åThe_RÈasmus-InåHE_RA~1MPG ì11G¡<01BMÔ½¹ås.mpgmÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿÿåe-No_mOne_Knowå_The_mStone_AgåThe_Qmueens_OfåHE_QU~1MPG ã11G];01^A´è¦

```

Die Mountoptionen stehn wie bei den andern Ext3's auf defaults

Ist echt dringend, irgendwie werd ich die Probleme net los, was kann ich da machen??

Bzw. kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den Files sag, dass sie Dirs sind?!

also per chmod oder so?

----------

## TheCurse

Mach mal einen fsck auf die Platte (da gabs noch ne funktion --force oder so um den check zu erzwingen). Wenn das nichts bringt, kannste mal im übergeordneten Directory schauen, ob du darin die Datei als Datei und nicht als Ordner markieren kannst.

Wurde aber doch schon alles gesagt, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## Vecha

Die Platte ist aber doch in Ordnung, das Phänomen ist ja schon mal auf ner andern Platte mit nem andern Dateisystem aufgetreten ..

Wie meinst du das mit dem übergeordneten Dir?!

Die Datei ist von überall aus ne Datei und kein Verzeichnis mehr, irgendwie werden denen die Dir-Kennungen weg genommen  :Sad: 

Gibts denn nun ne Möglichkeit, aus ner Datei wieder nen Ordner zu machen?!

Und fsck's hab ich beim letzten Mal schon zu genüge gemacht und es hat absolut nix gebracht  :Sad: 

----------

## TheCurse

Vielleicht ja. Mit übergeordnetem Dir meine ich, wenn z.B. die Datei /home/vecha/test.txt nun ein directory ist /home/vecha. Schau dir also in dem Fall mal /home/vecha mit nem Hex-Editor oder vim oder so an, ich glaube da kann man dann ein Flag setzen, das bestimmt, ob es ein Verzeichnis oder eine Datei ist.

----------

## Vecha

Hmm .. das könnt tatsächlich was sein, aber 'E21: Cannot make changes, 'modifiable' is off'

Wie kann ich das denn ändern?

edit: also das set modifiable hab ich gefunden ..

allerdings nix gegen 'E382: Cannot write, 'buftype' option is set'

----------

## platinumviper

 *Vecha wrote:*   

> Hmm .. das könnt tatsächlich was sein, aber 'E21: Cannot make changes, 'modifiable' is off'
> 
> Wie kann ich das denn ändern?
> 
> edit: also das set modifiable hab ich gefunden ..
> ...

 

Von welchem Programm stammen denn diese seltsamen Meldungen?

Hast Du die Dateien normal verschoben oder mit einem "Filemanager" o.ä.?

Was sagt file video-clips?

platinumviper

----------

## Vecha

Die Meldungen stammen vom VI, wenn ich versuchen will den ordner filme nach dem editieren zu speichern.

Da sieht der Inhalt nämlich tatsächlich so aus:

```
../

anime/

clips

movies

video-clips
```

Was ja heißt, dass ich theoretisch probieren könnte einen / hinter clips und video-clips zu machen und dann müssten das ja wieder Ordner sein *hoff*

aber ich muss das buftype irgendwie weg bekommen, weil ich so net schreiben kann   :Sad: 

edit:

Verschoben hab ich garnix, das machen die Ordner bei mir wie sie Lust und Laune haben, ohne dass ich vorher was mit denen anstell  :Sad: 

----------

## Anarcho

Ich hoffe du hast vorher nen Image per dd oder sonstwas gemacht bevor du anfängst mit nem Hex-Editor auf der Platte rumzuschreiben...

----------

## Vecha

Da ist viel zu viel auf der Platte um das als Image zu sichern   :Sad: 

Meinst, das hätte große Auswirkungen, wenn ich dem einen Dir sag (sagen könnte), dass es ein paar Dirs anstatt ein paar Files enthält?!

```
$ file clips

clips: data
```

----------

## De Beukelaer

So lange du keine Sicherung hast kann ich auch nur raten die Finger von manuellen Änderungen zu lassen.

Ein nettes Tool, dass viele Datein auf FAT wieder findet, auch wenn es kaputt ist oder die Datein gelöscht wurden, ist PhotoRec ("emerge testdisk").  Auch wenn der Name anderes andeutet findet es:

PhotoRec will try to locate the following files

[X] au   Sun/NeXT audio data

[X] avi  RIFF audio/video

[ ] bmp  BMP bitmap, prone to false positive

[X] bz2  bzip2 compressed data

[X] c    Source code written in C

[X] crw  Canon Raw picture

[X] ctg  Canon catalog

[X]      FAT subdirectory

[X] doc  Microsoft Office Document

[X] dsc  Nikon dsc

[X] html HTML page

[X] jpg  JPG picture

[X] mov  MOV video

[ ] mp3  MP3 audio (MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1), prone to false positive

[X] mpg  Moving Picture Experts Group video

[X] mrw  Minolta Raw picture

[X] orf  Olympus Raw Format picture

[X] pdf  Portable Document Format

[X] pl   Perl script

[X] png  Portable Network Graphics

[X] raf  Raw Fujifilm picture

[X] raw  Contax picture

[X] rdc  Rollei picture

[X] rtf  Rich Text Format

[X] sh   Shell script

[X] tar  tar archive

[X] tif  Tag Image File Format

[X] wma  Microsoft ASF

[X] x3f  Sigma/Foveon X3 raw picture

[X] zip  zip archive

also einiges. Macht spass es über fremde Datenträger (Speicherkarten & co) laufen zu lassen  :Twisted Evil: 

Nachteil: Er erkennt nicht unbedingt die Dateienden wodurch die gefundenen Datein zum Teil unnötig groß sind.

[edit] Das Programm macht nur lesende Zugriffe -> kann man also kaum was falsches mit anrichten[/edit]

----------

## Fauli

 *De Beukelaer wrote:*   

> Ein nettes Tool, dass viele Datein auf FAT wieder findet, auch wenn es kaputt ist oder die Datein gelöscht wurden, ist PhotoRec ("emerge testdisk").

 

Genauer: emerge ">=app-admin/testdisk-5.7"  :Wink: 

----------

